# Excision of Sebaceous cyst



## jmcpolin

Hi, does anyone know of a CPT code for and excision of a sebaceous cyst, not just an incision and drainage, but a complete excision.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cvandeinse

*Re: sebaceous cyst excision*

A sebaceous cyst excision would be billed from the excision of benign lesion codes 11400 thru 11446.  The size and location of the cyst is needed to pick the correct code.


----------

